# Any NW Houston Nitro Bashers?



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Just checking if there was anyone else that is running a nitro buggy or truck that wants to get together and run on Saturday afternoons. I run with 2-3 other T-Maxx's up and around Coles Crossing almost every Saturday.

We even run in an area that has a nice flat smooth concrete area for the onroad folks!

-Killa


----------



## 5.0killer (Aug 5, 2005)

*t-maxx baby!*

i live about 5 min. away from cloes i have a pretty nice t-maxx i'll run with you just give me a call. 281 379 6114 ask for chris


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

WOW!! I live in Coles Crossing close to Jarvis and Telge! Where you guys running at? I knew there was a "track" at Grant and Kluge, then they shutdown, but where are you guys bashing at? Let me know! Also have two more guys up around here that may be interested.

PD2


----------



## 5.0killer (Aug 5, 2005)

thers a new hobby shop in town called hobby land on grant across from hamilton middle school, they are build ing a track in back, when it's done we otta run out there. it looks like it might be a nice one too.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yup - that is close to where the other track was before they closed it. In fact, it was right behind the school in that first house's back yard or back pasture.

I've been hearing about Hobby Land building this track - haven't been over there since the last two or three times the guy did not have the parts I needed nor could he order them. But yeah, when his dad gets done we could definitely go there.

Where have you been running them otherwise?

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats a sweet truck.  Chris, do I know you? This is Biff. There was a dude who ran onroad at Performance Raceway who also had a sweet White Mustang full scale. His name was Chris also.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

*Here Ya Go Biff*

Here's another sweet truck for you. I don't think you've ever seen this one. And I've changed my mind, Im keeping it. Who cares if it only gets run a half dozen times a year, I like it! I'll come up there and play, just let me know when it's happening. It's around the corner from my buddy PD's house, so I'll just stop by after and drink all his adult beverages.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow! Looking good CJ! Man that truck looks sooo familiar, but just cannot put my finger on it.......hehehehehe!!

Glad you decided to keep it bro!! We'll go have some fun soon enough!
PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Sweet!*

I'm not into back yard bashing but if I ever not go to the track on a Saturday night I will try and hunt yall down. You got it right though. PAVEMENT is for get there, DIRT is for RACING err BASHING!!!


----------



## 5.0killer (Aug 5, 2005)

thanks, and i don't think weve meet bc i have a black mustang.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LOL at Bigmax. You only say that becuase you havent figgered out how to make a Revo handle well on dry land. 

Sorry Chris. Come to think of it, I know TWO Chris's that are into "Stangs" and racing RC cars. You would be the third. Anyhoo, welcome to 2Cool Racing. Cool folks around here and were allways looking for new friends. BTW. Nice trucks yall.


----------



## 5.0killer (Aug 5, 2005)

no prob. when are we all gonna get to gether and race??


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

As I have said, tell me where you guys are running and then name the day and time and we will shoot for it. Right now with K&M up in the air, we really need that track behind Hobby Land done.

GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## 5.0killer (Aug 5, 2005)

they said it would be about two months, wana go to the kroger parking lot on grant and louetta, thats where i work, and drive my maxx every now and then. let me know and well make a date to meet.


----------

